# Some Youtube footage



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Smit Loire http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=XL5FVNpb5Bk

tug TRHES http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=mGA3Q9NCkXw

viana do castelo, portugal http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=RwQ-13snGmg

Smit Singapore http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=zplYsE8QJ34

The Starting Of A Day - Tugboats Working http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=m-mZviX7h4o


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks ; Derek


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

SVITZER TUG OAKGARTH http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=e69W7b3JsLo

"Tito Neri" approach YM Cypress in front the port of Livorno http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=fRAqqZ8F3sI

Swansea tug the shannon in swansea bay http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=j3jCzDp0CJQ
Clyde Tugs. 2 http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=OBrBAvbDrIg

starting engines of a tug http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=Wplj8dad64s

Sanmar Eskort Series http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=BMcIXo4bvFQ


----------



## seamermar (May 26, 2008)

How much good Samuel (Thumb) I knew what it means a hard day sea work.
(Applause) 

Thanks a lot and a warm greeting to the boys on tug from Spain, if you know them.

By the way from this video : http://www.shipsnostalgia.tv/action/viewvideo/721/Courtmacsherry_Lifeboat/

Can you breathe me the song's name and the Lyrics ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.crosshavenlifeboat.org/song.htm

Try this link....

brgds
John


----------



## seamermar (May 26, 2008)

I have enough by now, it's too late and even though my mind wants go on my eyes can't stand.


There's so much to look and peer that time fades away quickly

thanks for sharing John..and that is the last thing I'll do tonight I swear

Good night


----------

